# Nice 13 Pointer



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

After numerous years of settling for smaller bucks, was lucky enough to get this big fella, my biggest to date, gotta thank the one above for such a beautiful animal..
Took a bit to stop shakin after this one believe me...






  








Thumbnail_IMG_1607




__
FISHIN 2


__
Dec 3, 2016


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 31, 2015)

Nice buck! like the chocolate rack.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Awesome deer. Bet it nets over Boone. Congrats!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Gonna get him measured then off to the taxidermist. Getting a euro mount with camoplast. Should be sweet..


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice animal, congratulations. Isn't it crazy how an adult that has hunted for years can still get the shakes like a 9 year old kid? It's great.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

For some reason I cannot see the picture


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Buck to be proud of!


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats! That's a great looking buck.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome buck congratulations


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Surely a stud of a buck to be proud of.
Will make a beautiful mount.
Congrats!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What a nice buck. Congratulations.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I can't see it either??


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the dark rack...


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Had him scored tonite, gross score is 185, gotta wait for deductions and drying time, ohio big buck, B&C here we come !! The day I quit getting all tingly and feel like that 9 yr old that shot his first deer is the day I'm givin it up and honestly, probably takin my last breath... Thanks all for the kudo's, Mike


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

That's a stud!


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Awesome buck, congrats man!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

stud chocolate rack! Nice job! Any trail cam photos of him?


----------

